# Bunny snatting thread :)



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well these threads are always popular on the other sections so i thought it was about time we have one.

so which bunnies would you love to nab?

i shall add mine later as my brain isnt working at the moment so i cant remember names ha


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Bernies Bluey of course......mwuahuahuahuahaua!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Lopside - Pooh
Bernie - Heather 

:001_wub:

*runs off with one under each arm*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> Lopside - Pooh
> Bernie - Heather
> 
> :001_wub:
> ...


Get your hands off my POOH!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Get your hands off my POOH!


Yeah don't touch Pooh, 'cos I'm having Pooh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Can I just say "All of them?"


Getting a feeling I might have to up security here now tho :skep:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

now here is my top 5, i could easily pick a top 50 but i thought id best not ha

kate_7590's Benji
Hel_79's Buddy
Bernies's Heather and Bluey
gem88's Tilly


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, all of Lopsides... 

Might have to have kate's Benji...

And Bernie's Rascal...

And....

Shall I stop now?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I`ll have them all thank you


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You can all fight over the cowbag girlie! Free to the first person who wants her!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

-cough, cough-


Didn't I have dibs on her? Didn't I call dibs like 5 minutes after you got her? :lol:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You ought to get something for that cough. And when I first got her I thought she was coot. That's before she cost me hundreds in emergency vet bills and turned into a Stepford Wife.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

You should have listened to me then, wouldn't have been your vet bill then


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Titter!! Yes but then Huggy would be lonely and bald. And you would have that on your conscience :frown2:


----------



## Rammstein (Mar 23, 2013)

Lopside said:


> You can all fight over the cowbag girlie! Free to the first person who wants her!


Oh ! I would gladly take her, what a beautiful girl ! I would love a BEW so I would nab her :001_wub:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll take Heather and Panda thank you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ALL the rexes 

In return would anyone like the furry shark that is Delilah? She's lovely, honest


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> ALL the rexes
> 
> In return would anyone like the furry shark that is Delilah? She's lovely, honest


No you cant steal Ruby! i know where you live!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> No you cant steal Ruby! i know where you live!!!


It's OK, I'd steal the others too, I wouldn't want to break up a bonded quartet


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> It's OK, I'd steal the others too, I wouldn't want to break up a bonded quartet


Ok. ill give you all 4 for the price of cheezus meezus


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> Ok. ill give you all 4 for the price of cheezus meezus


Never, nobody has Pheezer Meezer


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

No one wants Flix? That makes him grumpy:

Flix unimpressed by spookybabbits, on Flickr

And helloooo? What about me?!

Gaga Periscope by spookybabbits, on Flickr



I would like Heidi's Rascal, as well as Mr Buddy Rex and Elvis. Also, Bernie's Nethies, Roger, Charlie...

...you know what? Send em all here!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> ALL the rexes
> 
> In return would anyone like the furry shark that is Delilah? She's lovely, honest


-waves frantically-

Me, me, me, me, MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Never, nobody has Pheezer Meezer


not even in exchange for a tour of chenny?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> -waves frantically-
> 
> Me, me, me, me, MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


She even comes with free plasters 

I'll swap her for Bluey & his lay-dees


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> No one wants Flix? That makes him grumpy:
> 
> Flix unimpressed by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I do....*puts up hand* me, me, I do!!! I'll have them both please...when would you like me to get them?

I just got a little distracted by frenchies....

Hmm, need to get that security camera up in the shed me thinks...Rascal's in danger...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> not even in exchange for a tour of chenny?


Hmmm, tempting, verrrrry tempting...........


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> She even comes with free plasters
> 
> I'll swap her for Bluey & his lay-dees












You no said about swapping anyone, although I'm sure you would like a Rascal :thumbup1:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Hmmm, tempting, verrrrry tempting...........


i dont think rusty would take to kindly to her ha


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> You no said about swapping anyone, although I'm sure you would like a Rascal :thumbup1:


If Rascal's on offer, then I call her. First come, first served!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> If Rascal's on offer, then I call her. First come, first served!


Ok I shall start betting on how quickly you send her back, I have never had a rabbit fit their name so much... My OH wanted to call her $hithead


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Ok I shall start betting on how quickly you send her back, I have never had a rabbit fit their name so much... *My OH wanted to call her $hithead*


That's my Step Dad's name for Spooks!!!! :lol:

She sounds like a horror. Let me take her for you, to alleviate your stress...


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> well these threads are always popular on the other sections so i thought it was about time we have one.
> 
> so which bunnies would you love to nab?
> 
> i shall add mine later as my brain isnt working at the moment so i cant remember names ha


All those who rescues haven't yet reached.


----------

